# Gnome 2.16 (praticamente) Stabile!!!

## mrfree

Il rituale eix-sync notturno, che saluta la settimana entrante, sembra promettere bene... domani mattina si aggiorna gnome!!! Uuuhhhhppppyyyyy   :Very Happy: 

PS: beh che c'è di male... c'è chi legge i tarocchi... io leggo una specie di oroscopo nell'output di eix-sync  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

beh... che dire se non "era ora!". a me non cambia nulla, tanto lo utilizzo da settembre. spero solo non facciano un cambio di versione sono per la stabilizzazione altrimenti mi tocca ricompilarmelo tutto un'altra volta.

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Io al momento ( x86 stable ) ho un errore su gnome-power-manager.. aspetto che qualcuno riempia un bug per la soluzione; a voi non si compila qualcos'altro?

EDIT: aggiorno la lista dei pacchetti che non si installano : con abilitata la use flag "libnotify" sia gnome-power-manager che zenity falliscono.Senza tale USE tutto si compila senza errori.

EDIT2: la soluzione e' ricompilare libnotify per linkarlo alle nuove gtk+-2.10; ora i due pacchetti incriminati si sono compilati e installati senza problemi anche con la USE "libnotify" attiva.Last edited by MeMyselfAndI on Mon Dec 11, 2006 7:13 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## riverdragon

 *mrfree wrote:*   

> Uuuhhhhppppyyyyy   

 Quoto  :Very Happy: 

Finalmente potrò aggiornare compiz-0.2, togliere smeg, e smettere di modificare l'ebuild di epiphany-2.14 che chiedeva firefox 1.5!

----------

## Luca89

Segnalo questa guida che descrive alcuni problemi classici durante l'aggiornamento, tra cui anche quello segnalato da MeMyselfAndI.

----------

## Kernel78

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> beh... che dire se non "era ora!". a me non cambia nulla, tanto lo utilizzo da settembre. spero solo non facciano un cambio di versione sono per la stabilizzazione altrimenti mi tocca ricompilarmelo tutto un'altra volta.

 

In che senso ?  :Confused: 

Non vedo perché dovrebbero cambiare la versione ma anche se la cambiassero non vedo perché dovresti ricompilarlo ...

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> Segnalo questa guida che descrive alcuni problemi classici durante l'aggiornamento, tra cui anche quello segnalato da MeMyselfAndI.

 

E io che mi son messo alle sette di mattina a capire perchè l'update si era piantato!

----------

## MajinJoko

Scusatemi ma ora sono molto curioso..

il computer che uso come server (architettura x86) synca in automatico alle 9 di mattina. E non ha alcuna traccia di gnome-2.16 stabile..

per "sicurezza" ho risyncato verso le 10.30, ma niente è cambiato.

Visto che nel make.conf non ho esplicitato il server da cui fare il sync (mi affido al sistema di turnazione automatico dei server di Gentoo), può essere che sia incappato in due server "non aggiornati"?

(Ovviamente, i sync quotidiani han sempre funzionato fino a ieri  :Smile:  )

----------

## crisandbea

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

> Scusatemi ma ora sono molto curioso..
> 
> il computer che uso come server (architettura x86) synca in automatico alle 9 di mattina. E non ha alcuna traccia di gnome-2.16 stabile..
> 
> per "sicurezza" ho risyncato verso le 10.30, ma niente è cambiato.
> ...

 

hai perfettamente ragione non è stabile ma ~x86, non più hard-maschered:

```

gnome-base/gnome

Meta package for the GNOME desktop

    *

      gnome-2.16.1

      ~alpha ~amd64 ~ppc ~sparc ~x86

      accessibility cdr cups dvdr hal ldap mono

      View      Download      License: as-is 

```

ciauz

----------

## MajinJoko

grazie mille, il titolo diceva una cosa diversa.

Beh, aspetterò   :Razz: 

----------

## Luca89

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> hai perfettamente ragione non è stabile ma ~x86, non più hard-maschered

 

No, è proprio stato marcato "x86", evidentemente non tutti i server rsync sono aggiornati, ci vorrà qualche giorno magari.

----------

## crisandbea

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

>  *crisandbea wrote:*   hai perfettamente ragione non è stabile ma ~x86, non più hard-maschered 
> 
> No, è proprio stato marcato "x86", evidentemente non tutti i server rsync sono aggiornati, ci vorrà qualche giorno magari.

 

è pure sul sito di portage ovvero:

http://gentoo-portage.com

lo segnala ancora in ~x86....

ciauz

----------

## mrfree

 *Gnome ebuild Changelog wrote:*   

>  10 Dec 2006; Mart Raudsepp <leio@gentoo.org> gnome-2.16.1.ebuild:
> 
>   Set minimal versions to exactly what's in upstream 2.16.1, for version
> 
>   parity; remember that deep upgrade will still get you all the 2.16.2 bits
> ...

 

In pratica sono stati stabilizzati la maggior parte dei pacchetti che compongono gnome 2.16.2 ma non il metapacchetto perché ad esempio tomboy non può essere ancora stabilizzato.

Dando un emerge -uDvaN world si ottiene praticamente gnome-2.16.2 (a parte qualche componente che (azzardando) definirei marginale)

Edit: ho modificato il titolo, non voleva essere fuorviante  :Wink: 

----------

## Onip

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> è pure sul sito di portage ovvero:
> 
> http://gentoo-portage.com
> ...

 

Quello non è il sito di portage, non è nemmeno un sito ufficiale di gentoo. è solo un ottimo servizio...

http://packages.gentoo.org

----------

## mrfree

Per essere ancora più precisi sulla stabilizzazione di gnome 2.16 quoto uno dei mantainer (mi sembra), tale Andrej Kacian

 *BugZilla #156662 Comment #23 wrote:*   

> OK, x86 has everything except gst-plugins-dvdread and totem stabilized. For these two packages, see bug #157649

 

Edit: (nel pomeriggio di oggi) hanno stabilizzato anche totem e gst-plugins-dvdread  :Wink: 

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

 *mrfree wrote:*   

> Per essere ancora più precisi sulla stabilizzazione di gnome 2.16 quoto uno dei mantainer (mi sembra), tale Andrej Kacian
> 
>  *BugZilla #156662 Comment #23 wrote:*   OK, x86 has everything except gst-plugins-dvdread and totem stabilized. For these two packages, see bug #157649 
> 
> Edit: (nel pomeriggio di oggi) hanno stabilizzato anche totem e gst-plugins-dvdread 

 

Qui ci vuole un alleluja!!!!

----------

## crisandbea

 *Onip wrote:*   

>  *crisandbea wrote:*   
> 
> è pure sul sito di portage ovvero:
> 
> http://gentoo-portage.com
> ...

 

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:     chiedo perdono allora.....

anche se anche li il discorso non cambia..., o meglio molti pacchetti sono passati alla new realese, ma la base è ancora 2.14:

```

    GPL-2

gnome

Description: Meta package for the GNOME desktop

Releases   alpha   amd64   arm   hppa   ia64   mips   ppc   ppc64   ppc macos   s390   sparc   sparc fbsd   x86   x86 fbsd

2.16.1    ~    ~    -    -    -    -    ~    -    -    -    ~    -    ~    -

2.16.0-r1    ~    ~    -    -    -    -    ~    -    -    -    ~    -    ~    -

2.16.0    -    ~    -    -    ~    -    ~    -    -    -    ~    -    ~    -

2.14.2    +    +    -    +    +    -    +    ~    -    -    +    -    +    -

Category    Homepage    License    ChangeLog    Similar    Bugs    Forums

gnome-base    as-is
```

comunque mi fido di chi ha già fatto l'emerge .

ciauz

----------

## Elbryan

emerso senza problemi tutto sino ad ora  :Smile: 

----------

## Dun

E' andato stable sto pomeriggio  :Smile: 

Due cose:

 Se non usate la flag "accessibility" il pacchetto gnome non installa la libreria "libgail-gnome". Se vi risulta anche a voi sappiate che serve invece a nautilus per funzionare a quanto pare. Installatela e subito dopo riemergete nautilus.

 Per stabilizzare il tutto hanno rinunciato a tomboy (che trovo fantastico) perche dipendeva dalla nuova versione di "aspell" non ancora considerata abbastanza stabile. Nel caso voleste installarvelo, dopo aver rimosso aspell-en-5, installate prima "aspell" e poi "aspell-en" (sempre versione 6 quindi keywordata).

Cya!

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

 *Dun wrote:*   

> E' andato stable sto pomeriggio 
> 
> Se non usate la flag "accessibility" il pacchetto gnome non installa la libreria "libgail-gnome". Se vi risulta anche a voi sappiate che serve invece a nautilus per funzionare a quanto pare. Installatela e subito dopo riemergete nautilus.
> 
> 

 

a me nautilus va senza problemi anche senza quel pacchetto; sai dirmi che funzioni aggiunge?

----------

## riverdragon

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

>  *Dun wrote:*   E' andato stable sto pomeriggio 
> 
> Se non usate la flag "accessibility" il pacchetto gnome non installa la libreria "libgail-gnome". Se vi risulta anche a voi sappiate che serve invece a nautilus per funzionare a quanto pare. Installatela e subito dopo riemergete nautilus.
> 
>  
> ...

 A me nautilus non funziona nonostante quel pacchetto!

EDIT: ho piallato TUTTE le impostazioni della home e nautilus è ripartito.

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *Ic3M4n wrote:*    altrimenti mi tocca ricompilarmelo tutto un'altra volta. 
> 
> In che senso ? 
> 
> Non vedo perché dovrebbero cambiare la versione ma anche se la cambiassero non vedo perché dovresti ricompilarlo ...

 

scusa il ritardo ma non ho letto il forum oggi. semplicemente ho detto che spero che dei vari pacchetti non eseguano un version bump verso una release "di servizio" per intenderci che non modifichino la versione del pacchetto per esempio da 2.16.2 a 2.16.2-r1 altrimenti portage mi segnala il pacchetto come da aggiornare e dato che a volte è successo che non introducessero ne patch ne altro ho posto la questione, tutto lì.

----------

## riverdragon

Beh, da 2.14 a 2.16 (se avevi e hai gnome stabile) è tutt'altro che "di servizio", il lavoro fatto mi sembra molto buono. L'unica nota negativa è che gnome 2.16 è uscito ben tre mesi fa...

----------

## Kernel78

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*    *Ic3M4n wrote:*    altrimenti mi tocca ricompilarmelo tutto un'altra volta. 
> 
> In che senso ? 
> 
> Non vedo perché dovrebbero cambiare la versione ma anche se la cambiassero non vedo perché dovresti ricompilarlo ... 
> ...

 

Beh ufficialmente non dovrebbe avvenire in quanto le modifiche alla versione di un ebuild dovrebbero esserci solo quando viene effettivamente modificato l'ebuild. In ogni caso se anche dovesse verificarsi una tale situazione potresti sempre mascherare i nuovi ebuild in modo da non dover ricompilare nulla  :Wink: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

si, vero però sono cose che "devo fare" ed io sono pigro...

per quanto riguarda le modifiche... posso assicurarti che non è vero che a modifica fatta viene effettuato un cambio di release come a volte è vero il contrario. ho installato a qualche mio collega gentoo e l'ho sempre fatto portando in giro i distfiles ed una copia di portage del mio pc, ebbene stessa versione di grub cui manca una patch, e cose del genere ne ho viste molte. il problema è che quella patch non la utilizzavo nemmeno sul mio pc

----------

## riverdragon

Vero, ci sono casi in cui si ricompila un pacchetto perché viene aggiunta una USE flag disabilitata...

----------

## tizio

scusate ma a voi il passaggio da 2.14 a 2.16 non tenta di emergere "libsexy" ?

a me lo tenta di emergere come dipendenza di libnotify, gnome-applets e gnome-session... purtroppo fallisce l'emersione bloccanto tutto l'upgrade con il seguente messaggio:

```

test-spell-entry.o: file not recognized: File format not recognized

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [test-spell-entry] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=pentium4 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wall -o .libs/test-tooltip test-tooltip.o  ../libsexy/.libs/libsexy.so /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so /usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so /usr/lib/libatk-1.0.so /usr/lib/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so /usr/lib/libpangocairo-1.0.so /usr/lib/libpango-1.0.so /usr/lib/libcairo.so /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so /usr/lib/libgmodule-2.0.so -ldl /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so /usr/lib/libxml2.so -lz -lm

test-tooltip.o: file not recognized: File format not recognized

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [test-tooltip] Error 1

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=pentium4 -mtune=i686 -pipe -Wall -o .libs/test-icon-entry test-icon-entry.o  ../libsexy/.libs/libsexy.so /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so /usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so /usr/lib/libatk-1.0.so /usr/lib/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so /usr/lib/libpangocairo-1.0.so /usr/lib/libpango-1.0.so /usr/lib/libcairo.so /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so /usr/lib/libgmodule-2.0.so -ldl /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so /usr/lib/libxml2.so -lz -lm

test-icon-entry.o: file not recognized: File format not recognized

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [test-icon-entry] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/libsexy-0.1.8/work/libsexy-0.1.8/tests'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/libsexy-0.1.8/work/libsexy-0.1.8'

make: *** [all] Error 2

```

cosa può essere?

sono fermo a una via di mezzo fra gnome 2.14 e 2.16 che mi crea un sacco di problemi...

grazie a tutti

----------

## riverdragon

Prova a riemergere libnotify e poi riparti con l'aggiornamento.

----------

## Luca89

 *tizio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> test-icon-entry.o: file not recognized: File format not recognized
> ...

 

Hai per caso la ccache attiva?

Per quanto riguarda Nautilus che non va, basta semplicemente un revdep-rebuild, infatti l'upgrade di gail da 1.8* a 1.9* causa problemi per via delle diverse versioni della libreria.

----------

## tizio

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

>  *tizio wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> 
> test-icon-entry.o: file not recognized: File format not recognized
> ...

 

si. disattivata e ora funziona... non mi era mai successa una cosa del genere..

grazie mille!

----------

## MajinJoko

ieri pomeriggio l'ho trovato stabile su amd64.

la compilazione è andata a buon fine senza alcun errore (  :Very Happy:  ).

Ma è una mia impressione o è più lento in fase di avvio?

----------

## mrfree

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

> Ma è una mia impressione o è più lento in fase di avvio?

 

A dire il vero "a occhio" mi sembra più veloce del 2.14 ma devo dire che un netto miglioramento l'avevo già notato dopo l'upgrade a gtk+-2.10 qualche settimana fa

----------

## riverdragon

 *Dun wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  Per stabilizzare il tutto hanno rinunciato a tomboy (che trovo fantastico) perche dipendeva dalla nuova versione di "aspell" non ancora considerata abbastanza stabile. Nel caso voleste installarvelo, dopo aver rimosso aspell-en-5, installate prima "aspell" e poi "aspell-en" (sempre versione 6 quindi keywordata).

 Grazie, tomboy ~x86 è bellissimo, meglio dei post-it del pannello di gnome. Hai compilato anche tomboy-reminder? Da me la compilazione non va a buon fine...

----------

## ^Stefano^

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

> ieri pomeriggio l'ho trovato stabile su amd64.
> 
> la compilazione è andata a buon fine senza alcun errore (  ).
> 
> Ma è una mia impressione o è più lento in fase di avvio?

 

Scusa ma a te non è stato chiesto di emergere mozilla-firefox come dipendenza di yelp? però...

```
[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/yelp-2.16.1 [2.14.2-r2] USE="-beagle% -debug (-firefox%)" 835 kB
```

Ho anche modificato l'ebuild e rifatto il digest, ma non cambia nulla. Quoto te perchè anche io sono su amd64!

Io uso firefox-bin e non voglio installare anche l'altro.

----------

## Ic3M4n

yelp, devhelp ed anche epiphany (credo) dipendono da mozilla-firefox in quanto utilizzano parte del codice per effettuare il rendering dell'help, della documentazione e di tutto il resto. partendo da questo presupposto necessitano in fase di compilazione della presenza di firefox (compilato). il bin non va bene. quindi mi sa che ti conviene mettere direttamente quello da sorgente ed eliminare il bin oppure lavorare con le use flag e vedere se riesci ad evitare di compilare yelp.

----------

## ^Stefano^

sono sempre riuscito a non installarlo mettendo -firefox nelle use. se guardi anche yelp è impostato così, però mi richiede comunque firefox. per me c'è un problema nell'ebuild.

----------

## crisandbea

 *^Stefano^ wrote:*   

> sono sempre riuscito a non installarlo mettendo -firefox nelle use. se guardi anche yelp è impostato così, però mi richiede comunque firefox. per me c'è un problema nell'ebuild.

 

prova con il mozilla-firefox-bin

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *^Stefano^ wrote:*   

> sono sempre riuscito a non installarlo mettendo -firefox nelle use. se guardi anche yelp è impostato così, però mi richiede comunque firefox. per me c'è un problema nell'ebuild.

 la use firefox è stata rimossa, evidentemente da questa versione l'influsso di firefox all'interno del programma è aumentato rendendo quindi indispensabile avere la versione da sorgente installata. 

```
(-firefox%)
```

indica che la use non è disponibile, precedentemente era disabilitata ed è una nuova modifica apportata al pacchetto. quindi o compili gnome e dipendenze con -doc per vedere se riesci ad eliminarlo come dipendenza o ti installi il binario. altrimenti vedi un po' se modificando l'ebuild riesci a compilarlo comunque. magari confronta la versione 2.14 con la 2.16 e vedi se ci sono grosse differenze.

----------

## Luca89

Nella versione 2.16 è supportata solo la compilazione di yelp con firefox, quindi l'unica cosa da fare è installare il sorgente e comunque una versione compilata di un prodotto mozilla è richiesta da parecchi pacchetti, quindi perché non compilare proprio firefox visto che usi quello?

----------

## ^Stefano^

su amd64 non posso usare i plugin java e flash (parlo di quello proprietari) se uso firefox compilato da sorgente. comunque modificando l'ebuild di yelp e di epiphany sono riuscito a rimuoverlo dalle dipendenze. vediamo se con il futuro le cose cambiano. la use "doc" mi pare disabilitata su ogni pkg installato nel mio sistema. di prodotti della mozilla ho già seamonkey installato, non voglio un altro browser che non andrò mai ad usare.

EDIT: epiphany non ne vuole sapere di essere compilato senza firefox....ora vedo se riesco ad eliminare seamonkey e tenere due firefox. ribadisco la mia necessità di usare solo il -bin.   :Confused: Last edited by ^Stefano^ on Thu Dec 14, 2006 1:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ercoppa

Salve dopo tanto tempo, ho riavviato gnome (dope aver fatto l'aggiornamento) ma sia all'avvio di gnome che ad esempio all'avvio di epiphany ricevo quest'errore:

```
Avvio fallito a causa del seguente errore:

Unable to determine the address of the message bus (try 'man dbus-launch' and 'man dbus-daemon' for help)
```

mi manca qualche servizio (dbus è attivo)? grazie per le risposte

P.s anche il cestino sembra nn funzionare

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Leggi la prima pagina di questo topic!!

----------

## ercoppa

 *Quote:*   

> Leggi la prima pagina di questo topic!!

 

Hai ragione l'ho visto poco dopo, ho messo quella linea nel mio .xsession ma mi continua a dare l'errore, uso kdm+fluxbox

P.s. domanda stupida: [/code]ma non è che il file si dovrebbe chiamare .Xsession?

----------

## ^Stefano^

Prova a fare così

```
set the XSESSION to gnome in your .profile or in /etc/rc.conf. This will correctly start dbus before starting gnome-session.
```

----------

## mambro

A voi gdm è rimasto uguale? A me ora si vede più "squadrato" e più "brutto".. non è un ottima spiegazione ma se a qualcuno è successa la stessa cosa di è accorto di sicuro   :Very Happy:   casomai farò una foto e indagherò meglio, ora come ora ho poco tempo, ma se intanto qualcuno ha avuto lo stesso problema e ha una soluzione lo ringrazio   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ercoppa

 *^Stefano^ wrote:*   

> Prova a fare così
> 
> ```
> set the XSESSION to gnome in your .profile or in /etc/rc.conf. This will correctly start dbus before starting gnome-session.
> ```
> ...

 

ehm scusa sono un po tardo    :Razz:  , cosa dovrei mettere in .profile?

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

 *ercoppa wrote:*   

>  *^Stefano^ wrote:*   Prova a fare così
> 
> ```
> set the XSESSION to gnome in your .profile or in /etc/rc.conf. This will correctly start dbus before starting gnome-session.
> ```
> ...

 

la variabile XSESSION!! leggi /etc/rc.conf, puoi settarla direttamente li dentro se non hai differenze tra diversi utenti

----------

## starise

Vi risulta che se compilato (gnome-2.16.1) con la USE "ldap" richiede come dipendenza pam?

A cosa serve esattamente pam dentro gnome? La versione 2.14 non lo richiedeva se non sbaglio.

----------

## riverdragon

 *starise wrote:*   

> Vi risulta che se compilato (gnome-2.16.1) con la USE "ldap" richiede come dipendenza pam?
> 
> A cosa serve esattamente pam dentro gnome? La versione 2.14 non lo richiedeva se non sbaglio.

 Non so a cosa serva, ma l'ho visto anche io, ho disabilitato la USE in package.use.

----------

## Luca89

 *starise wrote:*   

> Vi risulta che se compilato (gnome-2.16.1) con la USE "ldap" richiede come dipendenza pam?
> 
> A cosa serve esattamente pam dentro gnome? La versione 2.14 non lo richiedeva se non sbaglio.

 

pam viene usato da gdm e comunque dovrebbe essere installato di default su tutti i sistemi, comunque anche io ho disabilitato la use ldap e vivo felice.

----------

## ercoppa

```
la variabile XSESSION!! leggi /etc/rc.conf, puoi settarla direttamente li dentro se non hai differenze tra diversi utenti
```

perfetto allora questa soluzione nn va bene per me   :Crying or Very sad:   Io uso kdm, ho più utenti, possibile che nn ci sia un altra soluzione?

----------

## mambro

stabile anche su ppc...

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

Da quando ho aggiornato gnome ho questo errore

In rc.conf ho: XSESSION="Gnome" e non ho impostato la variabile localmente per gli utenti.

Ovviamente ho dato un revdep rebuild (ma non ho nulla da ricompilare).

Ho provato ad emergere la versione masked di dbus ma con quella tutto il resto non compila..

----------

## starise

ragazzi, a me non funziona più l'automount delle periferiche (tipo pendrives) improvvisamente!

dbus e hald avviati. gnome-volume-manager avviato.

devo aprire nautilus e farci doppio click sopra! naturalmente in gnome-volume-proprieties è impostato il montaggio automatico!

non capisco!   :Confused: 

----------

## ercoppa

Io che uso kdm, alla fine ho risolto inserendo la linea

```
eval `dbus-launch --exit-with-session --sh-syntax`
```

direttamente e brutalmente nel /usr/kde/3.5/share/config/kdm/Xsession

 :Very Happy: 

----------

